# Rogers Wireless email address



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

Does anyone know the email address formula for Rogers Wireless?

I got a nice letter the other day from their President, Rob Bruce, thanking me for being a loyal customer and wishing me happy holidays.

Being the Christmas season and all, I thought I should return the favour and ask him for an iPhone and better wireless rates.

Maybe you'll want to do the same...
Thx.


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

The one email I had with a Rogers exec came in the format "[email protected]"

Now the rci part may imply an email to execs in the main business structure (i.e. those services shared between all, like communcations/PR, etc) but that would be my suggestion

btw note capitalisation -- may make a difference (but try both ways before giving up)


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

I agree with the structure. Try the Ping utility and try hitting the rogers server with ideas.How about a call and wishing to "make a complaint" and asking for a customer service email. RCI is internal for Rogers Communication Inc and I know TV listings is "tvi.rogers.com". Perhaps something like "rwi.rogers.com" for rogers wireless inc.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Hard copy mail goes much further for this kind of notice, even if it takes a little more effort:
> 
> Edward S. Rogers
> President and Chief Executive Officer
> ...


Probably won't do much better. I wrote to him and I was still forwarded to a PR lackey


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Did you think Ted would come to tea with you?


Nah, but at least I know he got the message himself. Or, at least his mail filterers (?) did

Besides, he'd probably stand me up anyway


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

Gene Rayburn said:


> btw note capitalisation -- may make a difference (but try both ways before giving up)


I believe case sensitivity in an email address would violate RFC 822.


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

Ed is a old fraternity brother of mine (Sigma Chi, UWO), I currently have his home address, personal email address, home phone number in my iPhone. Ironic, no?


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

Script Kiddie said:


> I believe case sensitivity in an email address would violate RFC 822.


That's what I thought, but I wasn't sure. 



Meleemark said:


> Ed is a old fraternity brother of mine (Sigma Chi, UWO), I currently have his home address, personal email address, home phone number in my iPhone. Ironic, no?


Does he know that? It would be funny to know what his response'd be if you told him


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

NewGuy said:


> I got a nice letter the other day from their President, Rob Bruce, thanking me for being a loyal customer and wishing me happy holidays.


Got the same canned letter. First thing that came to mind was, "Bob, just 'cause I've stayed in this rut this long does not mean I'm anywhere near content with your product."

The unfortunate truth is that, as far as I can tell, the grass is no greener on the other side of the fence.


----------

